# How to reverse a Fasco PSC motor?



## D0ZX (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm trying to reverse a Fasco PSC motor with a start/run capacitor. If I remove the cap I can spin start it in either direction but I want to hook it to a drum switch rather than spin starting it. Can anyone shed some light on how I would go about this?

This is a 110v 1 phase motor with 4 leads.
Black- line
White- line
Brown- to cap
Brown/white- cap

brn to brn/wh = 21 ohms
brn to white = 21 ohms
brn to black = 19 ohms
brn/wh to white = .02 ohms
black to white = 2.0 ohms
black to brn/wh = 2.0 ohms


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 5, 2010)

FACT To reverse rotation of Fasco electrically reversible
models, switch the four external connectors (two female receptors
and two male plugs). Its impossible to plug the male
plugs together, and its impossible to plug the female receptors
into each other. One plug goes into each receptor and, if rotation
is wrong, simply reverse the plugs.


----------



## D0ZX (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, I found that too but it's not matching anything I have on this motor. 
I'm thinking I need to split the coil wiring inside of it to make it happen?
Thanks


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 5, 2010)

There was some text describing how to do it mechanically. Also, Not what you want.

Might be just as easy to find a second hand reversable motor.


----------



## D0ZX (Dec 5, 2010)

I got it.
Had to open the motor up and wire the start coil to a pair of leads.
Now I can just swap polarity on those 2 leads to reverse motor.


----------



## Ken I (Dec 6, 2010)

Just FYI

I don't know that motor but a single phase motor like that consists of two sets of windings at <90° to each other - the capacitor introduces a 90° phase shift to produce a rotating field.

So by moving the cap from one winding to the other you reverse the rotation.

All good and well.

But some motors have a start and a run winding of different ratings and are therefore only meant to run in one direction - running the other way derates the motor (look at the windings - if you can see different thickness wires this is the case).

Others use a centrifugal switch to disconnect the start winding once it starts (you normally hear it click in or out as the motor starts / stops). These normally don't have a capacitor so I don't think this is the case on your motor. These invariably have a derated start winding and should only be run in one direction - beside which rewiring to reverse is a bit more complicated.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## D0ZX (Dec 7, 2010)

Ken 
But some motors have a start and a run winding of different ratings and are therefore only meant to run in one direction - running the other way derates the motor (look at the windings - if you can see different thickness wires this is the case).
[/quote said:
			
		

> Thanks Ken
> That's what I have. The motor will be running it's normal direction 99% of the time. If it smokes it I'm not out much, it was a freebie..


----------



## Ken I (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost certainly not a problem then.

Regards,
      Ken


----------

